# Can't find the Watermarks in the AppData in Lightroom 5



## qazqaz (Oct 23, 2013)

I've upgraded to LR5. I want to back up my watermarks and Google says that they are in the C:\Users\Me\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom\Watermarks folder.

The folder C:\Users\Me\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom\ exists, but there's no watermarks folder within it :/ Maybe Adobe have moved the watermarks for LR5?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 23, 2013)

Check the setting on the Presets Tab of your Lightroom Preferences for the option "Store Presets with this Catalog". If it is checked, that means your user-created presets, including Watermarks, will be located in sub-folders in a "Lightroom Settings" folder which will be located in the same folder as your catalog.

If the setting is unchecked then we have a mystery on our hands.


----------



## Squirrel Girl (Jan 29, 2014)

*More info on the mystery*



Jim Wilde said:


> Check the setting on the Presets Tab of your Lightroom Preferences for the option "Store Presets with this Catalog". If it is checked, that means your user-created presets, including Watermarks, will be located in sub-folders in a "Lightroom Settings" folder which will be located in the same folder as your catalog.
> 
> If the setting is unchecked then we have a mystery on our hands.



Hokey Smokes, this is weird.  

Thanks, Jim, for this important step in figuring out where the Watermarks are stored.  In my LR 5.3, I went to Preferences and there was the checkbox.  But, there was also a button that says "Show Lightroom Presets Folder...."  I clicked it and it opened a finder window with the Watermark files!  I tried to negotiate the same path through the finder and it's not there!  

I tried going through the terminal. The first time I tried it, I didn't didn't succeed, but this time I got: /Users/iMac/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Lightroom/Watermarks.

The files are ended with .lrtemplate.  The files appear to be easily edited in TextEdit.  And best of all, easily deleted when the finder window is opened.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 29, 2014)

Squirrel Girl said:


> Hokey Smokes, this is weird.
> 
> Thanks, Jim, for this important step in figuring out where the Watermarks are stored.  In my LR 5.3, I went to Preferences and there was the checkbox.  But, there was also a button that says "Show Lightroom Presets Folder...."  I clicked it and it opened a finder window with the Watermark files!  I tried to negotiate the same path through the finder and it's not there!
> 
> ...


Watermarks and other presets are stored in one of two positions Either locally when "Store Presets with catalog" is checked or Globally when it is not.  Locally means in a folder named "Lightroom Settings" found in the same folder as the catalog and available ONLY to that catalog.  Globally means available in every catalog in the "C:/Users/[user name]/AppData/Roaming/Adobe/Lightroom"  folder for Windows OS and "/Users/[user name]/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Lightroom" folder for OSX.

Checking or unchecking the checkbox labeled "Store Presets with catalog" does not copy the user presets from one location to the other.  The user needs to do this manually.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 29, 2014)

Squirrel Girl said:


> I tried to negotiate the same path through the finder and it's not there!



It's a hidden folder.  If you need to find it using Finder in future, hold down the Opt key while going to the Go menu in Finder, and Library will show up there.  I always drag it to my Finder sidebar for easier access.


----------



## Squirrel Girl (Jan 30, 2014)

Victoria Bampton said:


> It's a hidden folder. If you need to find it using Finder in future, hold down the Opt key while going to the Go menu in Finder, and Library will show up there. I always drag it to my Finder sidebar for easier access.



It's funny that I've had a Mac since 1985 and never ran into hidden files before.  I knew about it with Windows (computers I usually use at work).  I was poking around with the Unix side of the Mac (instead of the GUI windows) and tried to find if I had hidden files that way.  But it was a decade ago that I was using Unix on a regular basis, so I was googling how to show hidden files.  Then I had to go to work.    Regardless, I figured that I'm not the only person out of here who is going to run into this problem and I was hoping help them along.  Thanks VERY much for the Opt Key instructions.



clee01l said:


> Checking or unchecking the checkbox labeled "Store Presets with catalog" does not copy the user presets from one location to the other.  The user needs to do this manually.


   The earlier poster, Jim Wilde, only mentioned the check box.  I was expanding on this by explaining to anyone who was reading this thread and not so experienced with all this, that there was *more* than just the checkbox in the preferences.  If someone (like me) didn't know about the Opt trick, it would be nice to know that you could find the files with that button.  That's it!

Thanks ya'll!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 30, 2014)

Squirrel Girl said:


> It's funny that I've had a Mac since 1985 and never ran into hidden files before.



You're welcome.  10.7 was the first version that hid them.


----------

